

TurboPFor:Fastest Integer Compression+Inverted Index. PForDelta,Bit Packing, - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor/blob/master/README.md

======
powturbo
\- __Direct Access __w /o decompression

\- Fastest __Variable Byte __implementation

\- Novel __Variable Simple __faster than simple16, better than simple8-b

\- Scalar __Bit Packing __decoding as fast as SIMD-Packing

\- Bit Packing incl. __Direct Access /Update __w / zero decompression

\- Fastest and most efficient __SIMD Bit Packing __

\- Fastest SIMD- __Elias Fano __implementation

\- Novel __TurboPFor __(PFor /PForDelta) with direct access or bulk decoding.
More efficient than __ANY __other "integer compression" scheme.

\-----------------------------------------------------------

* __Inverted Index + Intersections __

\- Novel __Intersections w / skip intervals __, decompress the min. #blocks

\- __2000! __queries /sec on GOV2 (25 MB docid) on a __SINGLE __core

\- __Parallel Query Processing __on Multicores. __7000! __queries /sec, __quad
__core CPU

